# Haiku OS Alpha release



## Swansen (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty excited to finally see a released, just found this, so i haven't tried it yet, but here is a link.

http://www.haiku-os.org/news/2009-09-13_haiku_project_announces_availability_haiku_r1alpha_1


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 25, 2009)

that os is based on what? linux?


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 25, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> that os is based on what? linux?



I believe it's based off BE OS

-----

I didn't know about this OS, if you don't know or want to see the os in action watch this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPCjFuoWhQc


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Sep 25, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> I believe it's based off BE OS
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



No, Be is closed source. This is a modern day open source remade of Be. In other words, Be fanatics just won't let it go.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 25, 2009)

That's right! Will not forget the best OS I have ever used.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 25, 2009)

The most important question is: "Does it include netpositive?"


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 11, 2009)

i have never used BE OS.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2009)

anyone installed this yet? im about to install it on vmware server. 

edit: i cant seem to get the iso and the vm to install using vmware server


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm going to give it a go....hope it's a good one.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm going to give it a go....hope it's a good one.



you gonna run it as a VM or stand alone?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2009)

so how did it go?


----------

